# How recover silver from bleach-fix?



## mariusucastie (Jan 27, 2014)

hello. We looked but I did not figure out how I could recover silver from bleach-fix. I'd like to help if possible with a method. thanks


----------



## butcher (Jan 27, 2014)

Try these, if you search with different terms you will get different search results, you can try other terms like photographers fixer solution waste...

try a search with fixer and using GSP as author...

electrolytic, or metal replacement of silver from photographer (bleach) fixer solutions.... 

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&as_oq=fixer+solutionsilver++bleach+fix+&num=1000&ft=i&as_sitesearch=goldrefiningforum.com&as_qdr=all&as_occt=any

https://www.google.com/#q=silver+recovery+bleach+fixer+solution


----------



## nh6886 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mariusucastie,
Butcher is right there are lots of threads on the subject, but you might try searching for fix or fixer without the hyphen. You can also find Goldsilverpro and Juan Manuel Arcos Frank, both easy to find in the silver section and search user posts from their profile.
One question I might pose is the type of fix you have? 
The fix I normally process is ammonium thiosulfate based from industrial radiography however I think the sodium thiosulfate is more common in photography. Anecdotally I believe the zinc recovery lends its self to the Sodium thiosulfate. That is based on my failure to make that process work and reading here on the forum where others have had nearly identical problems with the ammonium thiosulfate "fix". 
I have very satisfying results recovering the silver as Ag2S then convert that to Silver metal with one of several different methods shared here by the gentlemen mentioned before. I am in search of the best one for me but so far all produce better than 99% silver. This is of course a tribute to the information and helpful advice I have received here on the forum.
If you have any questions after you read up I would be happy to share the limited experience I have.
I enjoy this a great deal I hope it turns out the same for you.

All the Best,
John


----------

